# Deactivated temporarily & frustrated....but why not this?



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

So yes... I got the email. 
The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue

I'd recommend the rating for pax something like this
Professionalism - ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩
Cleanliness- ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩
Safety-✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩
Knowledge of City- ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩

We never get feedback so maybe something like this would help


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Most pax have no idea that not giving the driver a 5* rating is a vote to deactivate the driver

Sorry for your bad luck! Are you going to try to get reactivated?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

That's what you get for working late nights picking up drunks. Don't do them any favors and clock out before bar close and earlier weekdays. Assholes don't appreciate a safe ride home.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> So yes... I got the email.
> The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
> Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
> I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue
> ...


email uber about taking the class to get reactivated if you still want to drive


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> That's what you get for working late nights picking up drunks. Don't do them any favors and clock out before bar close and earlier weekdays. Assholes don't appreciate a safe ride home.


only bad thing is that one the main times to make money so you kind of forced to if this is you main income


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> So yes... I got the email.
> The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
> Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
> I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue
> ...


normally they give you 100 trip before they give a thought about ratings.What was you rating


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Shakenama said:


> So yes... I got the email.
> The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
> Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
> I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue
> ...


F**** Your Knowledge of City, here in the LA, OC and IE markets you can only know a few cities,

you know why the uber system work so well, its because we drivers can go and pick up anywhere and we don't have to deadhead back to where we came, So there's always a car available to a customer.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Shahenama. Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*
*
UNS *


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> That's what you get for working late nights picking up drunks. Don't do them any favors and clock out before bar close and earlier weekdays. Assholes don't appreciate a safe ride home.[/QUOTE





KMANDERSON said:


> normally they give you 100 trip before they give a thought about ratings.What was you rating


It was initially a 5 the first week, then dropped to a 4.1, then got it up to a 4.5 this past week.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> email uber about taking the class to get reactivated if you still want to drive


Already did...thanks ;-D


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

The star system sucks, they have to be numbered 1-5. Customers have asked me what is 5 stars the first or last. Drunks are the ones that screw you up if you work nights. Had a guy and his buds fall asleep from Hob. to Bergen County Hawthorne. He wakes up 1/2 mile from his house and says why am I taking the back roads, I tell him I didn't and am a 1/2 mile from his house. He still doesn't get it I stop the car and show him the GPS and then he keeps saying he's sorry. People don't have common sense at times.
One women last week told me she doesn't give drivers a 5, 4 or less, so I gave her a one see how you like it if Uber deactivates you.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tommy Tours said:


> The star system sucks, they have to be numbered 1-5. Customers have asked me what is 5 stars the first or last. Drunks are the ones that screw you up if you work nights. Had a guy and his buds fall asleep from Hob. to Bergen County Hawthorne. He wakes up 1/2 mile from his house and says why am I taking the back roads, I tell him I didn't and am a 1/2 mile from his house. He still doesn't get it I stop the car and show him the GPS and then he keeps saying he's sorry. People don't have common sense at times.
> One women last week told me she doesn't give drivers a 5, 4 or less, so I gave her a one see how you like it if Uber deactivates you.


uber deactivates you if you fall below a 4.6 but what funny is they did away with the star system for there employees you get yes our no did we resolve you question use to be star system like us guess they could not handle there own star system. But don't worry if you get a 4.6 better than there 4.3 in the Google app store for there app


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tommy Tours said:


> The star system sucks, they have to be numbered 1-5. Customers have asked me what is 5 stars the first or last. Drunks are the ones that screw you up if you work nights. Had a guy and his buds fall asleep from Hob. to Bergen County Hawthorne. He wakes up 1/2 mile from his house and says why am I taking the back roads, I tell him I didn't and am a 1/2 mile from his house. He still doesn't get it I stop the car and show him the GPS and then he keeps saying he's sorry. People don't have common sense at times.
> One women last week told me she doesn't give drivers a 5, 4 or less, so I gave her a one see how you like it if Uber deactivates you.


uber will never deactivated the passangers seen one at 2.5 so I let that beep off the screen never take them if they are 4.6 or less that will hurt you ratings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i had a guy in my front seat a few weeks a go, i end the trip with him stay in my front seat, so he sees me give him 5-stars,
hes taking to me about uber, his ride receive comes up on his phone, he clicks 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, i ask why are you doing that, he says thats the way its done right, i said just click the 5 and submit, some people are just stupid..


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> i had a guy in my front seat a few weeks a go, i end the trip with him stay in my front seat, so he sees me give him 5-stars,
> hes taking to me about uber, his ride receive comes up on his phone, he clicks 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, i ask why are you doing that, he says thats the way its done right, i said just click the 5 and submit, some people are just stupid..


wow


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This could just be one of Uber's customary F ups - I've been deactivated 4 or 5 times already. Check that your vehicle documents, license and insurance haven't been deleted off the system and that, if there, they haven't been marked as 'expired'.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> you get yes our no did we resolve you question


As a driver I could go with the questions.

1. Was your driver courteous? Y/N If N explain.
2. Did you find your ride to be comfortable? Y/N If N explain.
3. Was the car interior relatively clean & free of odor? Y/N. If N explain.
4. Considering traffic, did your ride take the amount of time you expected? Y/N
5. Additional Comments

This survey will be unavailable 1 hr after the end of your trip.
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

These questions would provide constructive criticism or praise to be given to the driver, instead of arbitrarily choosing a # from 5-1.

Just an idea.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> So yes... I got the email.
> The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
> Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
> I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue
> ...


was the class offered to you bye uber.Im getting to the point with uber I'm going to delete the app and just drive for lyft


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

That survey sounds like a great idea! 
The class is offered by Uber, but it's conducted by a third party company owned by a Uber driver called R3Z solutions.
Training is personalized with your Uber experience. you both go over your strengths and areas that you could improve on
Some trips which stood out and tailor the training on that.
Just took the reactivation class with R3Z solutions. Some very good information that I know i can use.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> That survey sounds like a great idea!
> The class is offered by Uber, but it's conducted by a third party company owned by a Uber driver called R3Z solutions.
> Training is personalized with your Uber experience. you both go over your strengths and areas that you could improve on
> Some trips which stood out and tailor the training on that.
> Just took the reactivation class with R3Z solutions. Some very good information that I know i can use.


that good do your ratings back to 5.0


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> That survey sounds like a great idea!
> The class is offered by Uber, but it's conducted by a third party company owned by a Uber driver called R3Z solutions.
> Training is personalized with your Uber experience. you both go over your strengths and areas that you could improve on
> Some trips which stood out and tailor the training on that.
> Just took the reactivation class with R3Z solutions. Some very good information that I know i can use.


does lyft offer that if you rating get low at a 4.9 with lyft but I don't drive the drunk around with lyft normally on uber surge then.just curious if lyft offers the same thing


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm not sure....Lyft isn't really popular out here in Hampton, Newport News area.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> I'm not sure....Lyft isn't really popular out here in Hampton, Newport News area.


to bad cause there a better company to drive for


----------



## JeffP64FL (Sep 8, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> So yes... I got the email.
> The "You don't have access to the Uber platform...yada..yada..yada" email.
> Yes...I even got am email before the 25 trips. But never had I received any constructive criticism from Uber on the pax feedback.
> I've followed the guidelines on the website to improve and maintain ratings.Been professional, courteous, driven safely, insured customers are comfortable (even have a bowl of soft mints) even fixed my stereo! I'm pretty easy going but yet still got that lousy rating of 4.5 which caused me to get deactivated. So enough of my rant. This is what I think would improve of the ratings issue
> ...


Perhaps also
Fare Price- ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩ ..... but ignore that as part of OUR rating... because some riders want to complain about surge prices and they do so by rating their driver lower. This allows them to vent but doesn't affect us.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Unfortunately not. That was a surprise to me.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that happened. I'm pretty much down that path aswell @ 4.69. It hasn't gone up ONCE for the past 3 weeks. It's because most of my good ratings
that more than 500 trips ago are being erased from the system and there's a new update on the app that doesn't prompt riders to give ratings after the trip is completed anymore.
So yeah, no matter what I do, I lose. I won't bother getting reactivated but in your case, I guess it won't hurt to try again.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> Most pax have no idea that not giving the driver a 5* rating is a vote to deactivate the driver
> 
> Sorry for your bad luck! Are you going to try to get reactivated?


THat's the best way I've heard it explained. I'll use that next time it comes up.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Sorry to hear that happened. I'm pretty much down that path aswell @ 4.69. It hasn't gone up ONCE for the past 3 weeks. It's because most of my good ratings
> that more than 500 trips ago are being erased from the system and there's a new update on the app that doesn't prompt riders to give ratings after the trip is completed anymore.
> So yeah, no matter what I do, I lose. I won't bother getting reactivated but in your case, I guess it won't hurt to try again.


4.69 is not to bad.Just pick up 4.7 our higher rated passanger and you ratings should improve


----------



## S_hicago (Aug 13, 2015)

I have to disagree with the drunk thing, and agree with Uber's stats that show higher ratings later at night.

(I don't work past 1 or 2am, so I'm never dealing with super drunks... but...)

On the rare times that I work a Thursday, I spend Friday and Saturday night pulling my ratings out of the gutter. (well, "gutter" is 4 to 4.5 according to Uber).

Who knows. Maybe I just have a personality that syncs better with drunk people... but I dress nicely, "stfu and drive", play mostly non-offensive elevator type music at a low volume... Don't see why anything I do would offend business people... Therefore I have to disagree about the drunk thing. I think Mr. 9-5 office job is more likely to have a bad day and take it out on you.


----------



## Flypilot (Nov 30, 2015)

I had a pretentious gentleman I picked up at the BMW dealership where he was dropping his car for service apparently. I didn't notice till I had arrived that he was a 3star flat. I was nervous and thought about canceling but had already called him as he was nowhere to be found initially. I opened door for him, offered water, cell phone charger, and asked what station he liked. He grumbled it didn't matter. The whole way I'm worried about my rating. (It's 4.92 and I take pride in it) I drive as smoothly as if on clouds to his destination (Ponte Vedra Beach) comment on the pretty marsh area going into his neighborhood and he says "that swamp you mean?" I laughed at his joke and soon pulled up to his multi million dollar house. He gets out and says "great ride, thank you" and I say thank you back and depart. I notice minutes later my rating drops to 4.91.... I'm thinking this asshole... I kiss your ass for 30 minutes and you say good ride and my rating drops.... Yes I know it could have been from an earlier trip but the timing was suspicious. And it didn't drop much so he probably gave me 4 stars for a "good ride" not knowing 4 is voting for our deactivation as was stated earlier... Last 3 star I pick up without canceling


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> normally they give you 100 trip before they give a thought about ratings.What was you rating


I got my first deactivation notice at less than 60 rides.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tulsadude said:


> I got my first deactivation notice at less than 60 rides.


Damn what was you ratings


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I have not been deactivated yet  Please UBER!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You've been scammed by Uber. Now they are going to see if you're stupid enough to give them money for their useless class to allow you to come back for more. You're being played. Run from Uber and do something useful with your life.


----------



## Stephen Jaworski (Feb 19, 2016)

I was deactivated a few days ago because my rating fell below 4.2.
I dont think riders realize that a 4/5 rating isn't good.
So Uber suggested I use some expensive ($100) 3rd party "training session" to get a certificate, but I was welcome to shop around for other alternatives.
I found an inexpensive site (the cheapest I could find) called uber5stars for only $35. A few training videos and a questionnaire later and I was reactivated the same day.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I should teach online! Teach drivers HOW NOT TO DRIVE for UBER! I would save drivers THOUSANDS $$$


----------

